# Writing down my adventures in Tunisia starting: how it all happened



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow your story is quite amazing, though at some places I thought you were typing faster then you were thinking, hence missed some places. However I feel that you are fallen in love with that mysterious guy.. 

Hope to see some more interesting adventurous writing from your side.

So did you go to his brother wedding?

Regards


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

I have allready written like a book, but not translated. If you're into dutch,...


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I am afraid I can't understand dutch. however I am optimistic to see a translated version of it soon 

Regards


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

*missing places & bedouin wedding*

Hello Jehanzeb, reffering to your 1st message:

(..., though at some places I thought you were typing faster then you were thinking, hence missed some places.)

I would like to ask you where exactly -or what places- did you miss?
Of course I try to create a lot of mystery,... 

and
You like to read the story about the wedding or do you just want the horse stories?

Everyone is free to responce to these questions..


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello, If you ask me I have to read the story again though I vaguely remember it when you were riding with beduoin and something got missed in there and suddenly something else happened. Though I maybe wrong. As I said I would need to refer myself back to the story.

Oh Ya!! I would love to know more I mean even if it doesn't relate to horses. That is why I asked for the wedding. Did you go to his brother wedding or not. 

Regards


----------

